# Newbie in Cardiff



## SaffiBlue (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi. I'm new to all this! My other half and I have been referred to the Fertility Institute Wales. After our last appointment we were told we would be put on the waiting list for icsi and would be expedited because of my age (I'm 40 and my o/h is 39).  We have an appt to go back in a few weeks to watch the presentation. I'm was just hoping someone from my area (Cardiff) could just let me know what to expect. I had been ok about it all but I felt angry and upset when the Dr told me that it would be straight to the icsi treatment. I had that glimmer of hope that it would just be the fertility drugs. Anyway sorry for rambling but any info/advice would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Saffi

Welcome to the board  

In going to move your post to the regional board for your area as the ladies there will be experienced in cycling at your particular clinic

I went straight to ivf due to my tubes being dodgy and my egg reserve low, they tend to proceed straight to it if there's any other issues

You tend the find the General feeling is people don't want to mess about with meds and they want to go straight to ivf/Icsi

Any help you need finding your way around just ask 

L xx


----------



## KittyKate123 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Saffie 

I’m due to start my second round of icsi with WFI in the next couple of months, I have a meeting with a doctor their next week.
It may be due to your age that they are going straight for icsi as I was told you have to be referred for ivf/icsi by age 40 and they wouldn’t put anyone on the list at all if you’re over 40 (i'm 39)
I have previously tried fertility drugs, IUI and IVF, none of which worked for me, to be honest I wished I had of been referred for icsi straight away as I wasted a good few years with those options, although of course it’s so different for every person.
I find the ivf/icsi treatment more stressful before hand in the worry/build up to it and afterwards (if/when it doesn’t work) but during it I’m just really focused on whatever I need to do, injections, scans etc.  Also i try to make sure i don’t plan too much during those few weeks, try and give yourself a bit of time and space, I let my boss in work know and luckily for me they are very understanding and give me the time off for scans without any fuss.
xx


----------



## Mollywally (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi I had the presentation end of feb. I'm 39 & hoping 2 get both cycles in b4 I turn 40. I'm just waiting 4 treatment plan apt now. Its in 3 wks. 
Good luck.


----------



## Lilypink (Oct 8, 2013)

I am with WFI Neath and had 1 fresh cycle & 2 frozen as we had lots of good embreyos to freeze luckily. 
Iv got follow up next week as had 3rd failed cycle, so before we do another frozen want to see a consultant.
As we are 'unexplained' at the moment we were recommended to do IUI first which we tried to do 4 times & had 4 cycles abandoned as I produced too many follicles & was too high risk of multiple birth. We were then referred for ICSI & seen the next month after a year of IUI hell! 
I would have done anything to go straight to ICSI, 4 cycles of abandoned IUI was horrific as I was stimming each time then last minute cancelation. 
Statistically wise ICSI has much better sucess rates than any other treatment they can offer so fingers crossed for you! 
Good luck x


----------



## Kleaker2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to this......
Please can I join your thread?
I've just started treatment at University of Wales Cardiff   and would like to talk to other couples going through the same treatment for a little support, and help support others


----------



## SaffiBlue (Feb 6, 2015)

Hiya Kleaker2012. We are due to start the injections on Sunday. Starting to feel nervous now. Not good with needles. Egg collection date booked provisionally and is due to be around the time my sister in law gives birth. Hoping some baby hormones come my way! Good luck with your treatment xxx


----------



## slk_5555 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi,
I would not be disappointed with going straight to ICSI. I had treatment at CRGW Cardiff and went straight for ICSI, which was successful first time around. Basically I think ICSI leaves less to chance, so why beat around the bush trying other treatments, which in our case could have been a waste of precious time & money. I feel we were lucky to be successful first time around, I'm sure it takes its toll if you have to have multiple cycles, but the treatment overall was fine (not knowing what to expect at each stage was a little daunting, but loads of advice & reassurance on these chat boards). I'm glad we didn't waste time on other treatment options. Best of luck on your journey. Sx


----------



## SaffiBlue (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Sik. It's good to hear a success story from the first ICSI try. Any tips? Did you take any additional supplements? I have already told my employers I will be taking time off from egg collection until I find out if it works. I want to be as relaxed and stress free as possible!! Xx


----------



## Kleaker2012 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi, I've recently had a failed Icsi cycle due to implantation fail, I've been told about the scratch which helps implantation. The people who mentioned it are having treatment via CRGW (is this a private hospital?) has anyone else heard about the scratch?


----------

